# Went to the Tree Stand and what a suprise



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Someone Stole my complete Ladder stand. The woods I hunt has a lot of hunters next field over. I think I know who has it. What would you do? I have not talked to the land owner, but he will be hot! The problem is that alot of the people in the other fields are friends or so called friends. You know the cost of the stand is not the issue its hunting in the woods with thieves, just kills the spirit of the wild. It was a great hunting place, 5 minutes from the house maybe he will let me put up a permanent stand.

Just venting Fishcrazy


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Beat em, kick em Shoot em, and feed them to the hogs!


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

That is what I would do, Talk to the landowner about the missing stand, my brother and I have had 3 total stolen in a 2 year period.We only suspect who the culpret or culpret's are but how can you prove it. Heck I went to get in mine on one of those days and the other landowner and I am not kidding cut the whole tree down and took mine. It was in a tree just inches right on our side of the fence row, I guess because some of the branches hung over on his side it belonged to him also, it is where the trunk of the tree sets as far as I am concerned,I could not believe what I was seeing. Talked to the owner and he looked at us and said, You know what do whatever you want back there so we now have 7 permanent stands built. It does become a money issue when you have that many stolen. I hate thieves.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

they used to do it all the time now we make permanet ones! made of old ants. aint no way someboys stealin them!!!!! its really mean how ppl do that though!! It is law that if your stand is on their property its theirs! Its even worse when ya walk out ther and someones i your stand :-( but to stomp it id listen to TomC


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I have not had a stand stolen as of yet, (knock on wood) but I do recall years ago that I had done my homework and placed a stand where I knew a nice buck would be coming out to feed at a old apple tree. I knew I couldn't hunt it till the evenings after work. Well one evening a few days after I had placed that stand I went out to hunt it. When I climbed up to get into it. someone had left me a little something to remember that buck. The dirty low down heathans left me the genitalia. That was 30 years ago and it still burns me.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't stand thieves. We haven't had any problems with thieves, but have had problems with trespassers. Nothing is better than having one of them walk past you as your in the stand and you yell at them and scare the crap out of them. There is nothing they can do...their caught!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

You could put up signs saying "Theves and Trespassers will be shot on sight. Then in small writing put "No warning shots will be fired." I say Take no prisoners, we paid for the stuff, just because theres some lazy bastard out there that cant work and buy his own stuff aint no reason to go and steal someone elses.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep, I know what you are feeling. I had my tree stand stolen too a few years back, my decoy, and then my bow and gear as well from my truck. Hunting has a lot of low life people associated with it. Not sure why, but as an outdoorsman sport - it just has the most low-life dogs out there. Take a guess at how much poaching and trespassing these a-holes are doing. My remedy is now to fly the broad-headed bolts into the femur of these jerks without warning! No more talk, just nail 'em and quietly sneak out in the other direction.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

The first year I took my son hunting, I made a big deal taking him out of school early(Fri), going out and showing him the trails and why we where going to set the buddy stand up in that spot. He didnt sleep at all, we got out to the spot and the stand was gone. Less than 14hrs had passed!!! 
Someone had to have seen me go back there and when I pulled out they must have pulled right in behind me. I was so angry and my son looked like he was gonna cry.
It is private land but everyone has permission to hunt so I have no idea who did it. Since then I have invested in some high quality locks and chains. They would actually have to do some work now and knock on wood its been 3 seasons and we still have the new stand.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

fishcrazy....I know your feeling, I just posted over in "Bowhunting"...had ladder sticks, screw-in steps and 2 stands stolen that were locked down. Discovered it Sat morning...was excited for the hunt and all went downhill when I got to the tree and all was gone. Money not that much, but ruining a hunt on a beautiful morning made me sick.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I hate the thieves too. I've not had any tree stands stolen but I've had some permanent stands shot up and tore up. I only hunt out of my climber now. It can limit me on spots but I don't have the money to be financing these other idiots and their poaching and thievery games.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know about all of you guys, but I would think twice about stealing something if you know that the person who may catch you will definately be armed with some sort of weapon. And while he or she may not be inclined to necessarily use it on you, you will definately be limping from some sort of negative physical contact. I'm brand new to hunting, and just hearing your stories makes me feel like somebody would walk out of the woods carrying one of my arrows and not voluntarily if it happened to me.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

By the way, I want to thank Deerslayer1, a close buddy of mine who introduced me to my first deer hunt. I'm sure we'll have many more.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been out at CC and found ladder stands,I would'nt think of touching any 1 of them.The way I stumbled across them was following flags.So if I was to leave astand I sure would't leave a marked trail.By the way if you take astand on public land you have to take it out the same day.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

What happened to people being courteous and respecting another hunter? If its not yours dont touch it. I have all my ladder stands cable locked but if they want it bad enough they will get it. If you steal a stand I hope you fall out of it. Karma will get them.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Hunting Buddy had his taken, but little did the "former friend (thief)" know that the trail cam he didn't know about showed him carrying it away. It was an un-easy feeling for him to look at that picture in my buddies hand. If I had the money I would invest in a cam to see what's out there, it paid for itself in a different sense for my friend.
________
JUGGALOS


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

One word Claymores. Boom! no more theives no more evidence.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah - and no more deer either............


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

Happened To Me Too But They Took The Whole Treestand. I Asked The Owner Who Else Was There And He Said A Couple Of Teens Hunting. I Found Names And Called Parents And Called Their Bluff By Saying I Know They Stole It. 2 Hrs Later I Got A Call From A Dad Saying He Has My Stand And Begged Me Not To Press Charges. I Went To Retrieve It And Noticed The Kids Gave It An Awesome Camo Job. I Didnt Press Charges And Got A Great Looking Stand To Boot.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I had one stand stolen, which was enough for me. I actually had stolen while I was tracking a shot deer. I left that stand for an entire 30minutes. I walked back, saw the ladder and no stand. I was being watched-kinda unnerving for a female hunter. It's climbers for me anymore and a CCW permit with heat included


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I cannot stand a thief!! I am just suprized that many of you talk of shooting someone over a tree stand. I hope those are attempts at humor.

Scott


----------



## stumbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Had my tree stand stolen...a double stand that my son and I hunt out of. It was a gift to me by my better half. It was stolen off my fathers land. they came through the fence on four wheelers...cut the cables on the stand, and stole it all. Needless to say no one is allowed on the property and will be prosecuted. Gives a bad name to all who respect others property and are not thieves. People wonder why property owners now have no trespassing signs and will not give permission to hunt.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Here is a story for you guys. This weekend was the youth season. I decided not to go out this weekend because my wife needed me around the house, but my buddy went out today on our property. He calls me and says that he saw the guy who owns property next to use hunting with a shotgun. This guy is in his 50's. We have heard many stories of this guy hunting our property when we are not down there and that one year he shot a 6 point on our property from the road. While we eat lunch at our trucks, he often stops in his truck to talk to us. He always has his shotgun, muzzleloader, or cocked crossbow in the passenger seat depending on the season. To make a long story short, I called the game warden after I got off the phone with my buddy. Never heard what came about it though, but that just irritates me.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I had one stolen many years ago. The land owner said he only gave permission to one other person. He gave me his name, told me where he lived, and I went to his house. I knocked on the door and low and behold there sat my stand on his kitchen table, along with the steps. I walked in his house and took my stuff and left. I never said a word while I did it, except to say who I was and I was taking my stuff back. That guy never said a thing either and the look on his face was priceless. Absolute terror. He has never again asked the owner for permission, nor been seen in the area. Sometimes it's good to be nuts.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow that guy must have been smart! He stole a stand on private property that he has permission to hunt, What a moron!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I had one stolen a few years ago, cheap $49 ladder stand, they cut the cable and took it all. On my own land to boot, no one else allowed on my land after that. I think the theme on this thread is "thief". If they will steal a stand, they will steal anything. Makes you feel very violated as you would with any robbery. As cheap as a decent stand is these days it really is amazing someone will steal one.


----------

